# question...bringing deer in



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have been seeing deer about 70 yards away for the past week. I hunt an area that isn't gun hunted, so the deer filtered in quite a bit during gun. There are 2 big bucks that continue to patrol the area with about 15 doe. Problem is I cannot get them into range. Any suggestions? They are coming out about an hour before dark. 
thanks
Mike


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

ying6 said:


> I have been seeing deer about 70 yards away for the past week. I hunt an area that isn't gun hunted, so the deer filtered in quite a bit during gun. There are 2 big bucks that continue to patrol the area with about 15 doe. Problem is I cannot get them into range. Any suggestions? They are coming out about an hour before dark.
> thanks
> Mike


Go to them... hunt down wind of their entering spot.
Sit in the thickest cover there is or get in a tree if there are any bigger then your torso.
2 years ago I did this and shot a decent 8pt on the ground.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Mike make a corn pile within range of where you are set up at.With this snow they will be looking for some grubbage ! But once you start it give it like a day or two before sitting on it. Just a thought.!%


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

All of those are great suggestions, but I think that your best bet one of two things or even both! One, set out a buck decoy, place it out at about 20 yards facing away from u. This is the first year I have used a decoy I tell you what I have never had this much action. Make sure you put it out where it can be seen, like in a field or in clearing. The second thing you can do is if the deer are coming out in the same spot daily, you can move your setup to where they are moving and hunt it when the conditions are perfect for that spot!!! Good luck. Lets us know how you come out!!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, I am sitting on the edge of a corn field.... and they have put in winter wheat. Good and bad, as the deer have quite a bit to pick from. Do you think if I put something different out there they might come closer?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Can u just move your stand?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

If I moved I would have to sit on the ground..


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

ying6 said:


> Well, I am sitting on the edge of a corn field.... and they have put in winter wheat. Good and bad, as the deer have quite a bit to pick from. Do you think if I put something different out there they might come closer?


I promise you if you put out a buck decoy, you will be putting your tag on a buck, the does will even come into it. If you put out corn on a winter wheat field, sure they may come into it, but with all they choices of food, they are gonna feed on the winter wheat.....USE THE DECOY. Even if it isnt rut, it will work!!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

If you have a decoy I kinda agree with BOO. I have used them in the past and they can be a very effective tool. I had a buck decoy out one year and had a doe trot 400 yards across a field to check him out........... she didn't make it.  I have found that decoys will either work great or not at all. It doesn't seem like there is any in between.

If you don't have a decoy or it doesn't work the first time I would hit the dirt...........

I hate hunting on the ground too, but it can work as long as you have some decent cover.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can get a decoy, but it is a doe.. what do you think? Should I slap a couple antlers on it?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Borrow a climber or find a good downwind spot to hide in some thick stuff...just make sure the wind is blowing steady in one direction. I hate when the wind shifts right when the deer appear.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have snow where you are hunting? How about making a small "C" shape of walled snow with a snow shovel and sit in a lawn chair inside it? So, you don't use your Tree Stand this time - so what! The Deer will see a hump of snow with "something" (you) partially sticking above the snow. They may see it as a bush with a pile of snow. The snow changes their perception of the area - depending on whether they see Snowdrifts or melting snow with bare ground spots. My point is this: The Deer adapt to every snow fall and every thaw. The "landscape" changes. For example, when we look out of our home's windows in the Winter time, what do we see? "CHANGE" The Deer see changes too - but they adapt to the snow's changes and see it as a "non-threat". It isn't until they are in really deep snow to where it effects their eating and survival when snow becomes a threat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

primos estrus bleat can blaaaaaaaaablaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaablaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

ying6 said:


> I can get a decoy, but it is a doe.. what do you think? Should I slap a couple antlers on it?


Yes for sure put antlers on it, generally does know which other does are in the area. But if you put a buck out, that the deer dont know, They will come investigate. The general rule of thumb is to put out a buck decoy...or if your a gonna put out doe decoy, put a buck with it. I know real sure what jigging Jim's talking about with the C shaped snow pile, but I bet it will be a good way to get busted, how are you gonna draw if you are sitting in that. With a decoy, the deers attention is on the decoy, giving you a better chance to come to full draw and take the shot. Just remember, face the decoy away. Most of the bucks I saw will circle behind the decoy and come face to face with the decoy, giving you a good chance to draw. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I used my buddy's for a while and am in dis-belief that it brings in the deer it does. And true face it away from you, take your camera it's pretty cool how they react to decoys. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

BOO said:


> Yes for sure put antlers on it, generally does know which other does are in the area. But if you put a buck out, that the deer dont know, They will come investigate. The general rule of thumb is to put out a buck decoy...or if your a gonna put out doe decoy, put a buck with it. I know real sure what jigging Jim's talking about with the C shaped snow pile, but I bet it will be a good way to get busted, how are you gonna draw if you are sitting in that. With a decoy, the deers attention is on the decoy, giving you a better chance to come to full draw and take the shot. Just remember, face the decoy away. Most of the bucks I saw will circle behind the decoy and come face to face with the decoy, giving you a good chance to draw. Good Luck!!!!


My idea was a way to set up closer to the spot where the deer are expected to show. By "C" shape I meant something kind of like a Snow Fort - like kid's used to make way back when. The Original Poster did not state what style of "Bow" he was going to use. For a Long Bow, my idea isn't real practical - but for a Crossbow resting steady on top of the wall of the "Snow Fort", it's the cat's pajamas.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

SInce there is snow on you may want to back track where the buck entered the field and set up on the first pinch point/good set up you find in the woods.

The buck will approach the field slowly and cautiously so watch closely.
The slow approach should give you ample time for a shot.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Update. 
Well, I put out the decoy... could not get the antlers to set right so I put a doe facing away from where he comes in. There was a ton of activity around me with people being out with the nice day (saturday)... you can hear for miles where I am hunting so they were probably quite aways off. Anyways, right before dark 3 doe come in. They spot the decoy and take off... I was kind've bummed... THEN, 3 more deer follow around dark (all bucks no shooters).. then the big boy walks in... didn't come close enough for a true shot but I definitely know he was checking out the decoy! That was a lot of fun! Should I try taking it out again? Does it matter how much I put it out there?


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Sure take it out again, try and move it a bit so it's not the same spot. I also put a little white rag off it's butt so it looks like a tail moving in the breeze. So why wouldn't the antlers work? If they won't stick in there use a couple twigs, like a 4 pt. , the dominant may try to run the decoy out of there....Also use a little buck lure on the rag....Tellin ya take the camera and get some cool pics of this action...Be safe !


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

yea, ramfan is exactly right. You really do need to get some antlers on the decoy, if you wouldve had antlers on the decoy, the does wouldve never left. The reason I truly believe is because, they think in there mind, there is a buck out here, it must be safe....especially if its a big buck decoy.. then you are golden!!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

I hunt early in the season and only afternoon hunts because Im not crazy about the cold temperatures. Plus, its my favorite time of the year to be in the woods. My experience has been better if I go to the deer, specifically the Bucks. Im old school when it comes to scouting. I hunt fair game and I love tracking a buck down by using my years of experience being in the woods. I do all kinds of hunting and I think that helps too. You are kind of programmed to go through the motions when harvesting a wild animal. So basically, youre used to it. Practice is huge when comes to using a weapon. Knowing what you have in your hands and having the confidence to use it when that moment comes. I always look for the freshest buck signs, usually something that was done that night or the previous day. I use a climber and I believe that is a big advantage for you. Setup always down wind and good cover! Preparation is extremely important! No smoking, no coffee or anything else that will give you away a mile away and spoil your hunting location. If you do need to take something, I pack it in plastic sealed containers that buckles locked, more or less. Use good scent free hunting apparel, none of that spray on stuff. I use Real tree 10x 1 piece bib. 
I dont know if this sounds redundant to you. Perhaps not? Regardless, I do wish you the best of luck when you are out there in those woods, fields, lakes, rivers, creeks and wherever else you prefer to be in Mother Natures wildlife! 

Sincerely,
Wildlife


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Will be out tomorrow evening w/decoy and corn.Oh more corn to fill my feeders.with this snow it's an awesome time to whack a unsuspecting deer .or jus take pictures of them.But I will be looking to give one a snow nap tomorrow...Will post if I get good pics.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

ying6 said:


> Update.
> Well, I put out the decoy... could not get the antlers to set right so I put a doe facing away from where he comes in. There was a ton of activity around me with people being out with the nice day (saturday)... you can hear for miles where I am hunting so they were probably quite aways off. Anyways, right before dark 3 doe come in. They spot the decoy and take off... I was kind've bummed... THEN, 3 more deer follow around dark (all bucks no shooters).. then the big boy walks in... didn't come close enough for a true shot but I definitely know he was checking out the decoy! That was a lot of fun! Should I try taking it out again? Does it matter how much I put it out there?


Before you get busted from bad wind direction or does spotting you in the tree... I would definately get on the ground 20 yds down wind of their entering point. Bring a chair- sit comfortably but be ready! Hunt with confidence! It keeps you on edge and not moving. You'll get a huge rush out of wacking one on the ground. Trim a couple shooting lanes from your sitting spot- and practice drawing through both spots so that when the majic time comes- your elbow is not smashing into brush or saplings.

Believe me, I love tree stand hunting too... hunting on the ground limits your views and you may get bored. Ask yourself- do you want to SEE 7-8 deer in an evening.... or do you want to KILL a good doe or nice buck. I'll take the kill anyday.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Buddy went out last night, no decoy and saw 15... Said he only saw one buck in the entire group. Do you think that is because he didn't have the decoy out? I know when I put it out, 3 came right to it and the does went a running... I understand what is being said about the doe and buck decoy.. Might try to take a real shot at one on Saturday.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Rattle and grunt! The bucks are still chasing does. Saw a monster last night working 3 does.Like EZ said bleet also.


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

get a crossbow and ambush them


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Ying. Instead of waiting for close to dark for the deer to come to the corn field. Go into the woods and figure out where the deer are coming from. It should be easy with the snow. Dont go so far that you spook them. Just follow the trail and with the lay of the land, figure out a place where you can get into a tree and ambush them well before they get to the field. Just have to make sure the wind is in your favor. Cant have your stench going down to the deer before they get to you.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

my decoy target is still out there.... doesn't seem to bother them at all....I wish I left the camera on it, because a deer must have really wacked it good...it was laying on the ground with the 1/2in all thread bent in half that was supporting it and the leg was kinds broke....the leg has a metal pipe going up through it for support for the leg....it took some effort for me to bend the 1/2 in all thread back straight(from 90 degrees) ....I suspect a buck was fighting it or trying to mount it....I had a wick on it's butt with doe estrus soak on it....would have loved to have pictures of what happened 

.


----------

